# Persian: نون نکش آب لوله کش



## seitt

Hi,

What does نون نکش آب لوله کش mean, please?

Any extra kasres?

Best wishes, and many thanks,

Simon


----------



## darush

سلام 
برای من اصلا مفهوم نیست. لطفا متنِ اصلی را بنویسید 
​لوله کش: Pipe fitter


----------



## searcher123

seitt said:


> (...)What does نون نکش آب لوله کش mean, please?
> Any extra kasres?
> (...)


There is not any Kasre. It is an old proverb that is not so common at the present and is used as an irony for "lazy people". This proverb mean "از جاي خودت اصلا تكان نخور آدم تنبل! من نان برات مي‌آورم، آب را هم با لوله مي‌كشم دم دهنت كه مجبور نشوي يك وقت تكان بخوري"

نون نكش (Noon Nakesh) =  نان با خودت حمل نكن


----------



## seitt

Thank you so much - Turkish has the following, which I think is the equivalent: Armut piş ağzıma düş!

Meaning: "Pear, ripen (and) fall into my mouth!" Again, extreme laziness is being expressed.

Btw, "plumber" is probably the best equivalent of لوله کش when it refers to a profession.

PS Many thanks to dear Morteza for the helpful advice about my unintentional duplication of this thread.


----------



## searcher123

Well, we have an exact equivalent for "Pear, ripen (and) fall into my mouth!" too: هلو، برو تو گلو. The main meaning of this proverb is "it is really easy/occasion", but you can use it as a ironic proverb to pointing to a "lazy person" too.

For example:
همه كارهاش را انجام دادم. هلو برو تو گلوئه! فقط كافيه امضاش كني و تموم
امروز قراره يه معامله بكنم هلو برو تو گلو! هم بي‌دردسر، هم پر سود

An example in its ironic meaning:
يه كم كونتو تكون نديا! همه چي بايد هلو برو تو گلو باشه برات؟
زندگي سختي داره، براش بايد تلاش كني. كسي كه دنبال كار هلو برو تو گلو مي‌گرده، هيچي گيرش نمياد


----------



## seitt

Many thanks, wonderful examples!

Please may I check the exact pronunciation of "هلو برو تو گلو" with you?


----------



## searcher123

You are welcome my dear friend.


seitt said:


> (...)Please may I check the exact pronunciation of "هلو برو تو گلو" with you?


Hooloo Boro Too Geloo


----------



## seitt

Thank you so much - how interesting that هلو is pronounced as if written هولو.


----------



## searcher123

seitt said:


> Thank you so much - how interesting that هلو is pronounced as if written هولو.


Yes, it is pronounced as هولو in colloquial. But some people, especially educated people maybe pronounce it as "Holoo" too, however, it is rare.


----------



## seitt

Much obliged, God bless.


----------



## darush

> Btw, "plumber" is probably the best equivalent of لوله کش when it refers to a professin.


Thank you.
تنبل نرو به سایه
سایه خودش میایه(می آید)ا​


----------



## seitt

You are most welcome, God bless.


----------



## seitt

Coming back to this delightful thread after a while, I'd like to ask if you could please translate نون نکش آب لوله کش fairly literally for me so I can see how the grammar works. Is the idea behind  آب لوله کش that the water is laid on by a pipe to the other person's mouth, or rather that this is what he expects? Perhaps you can therefore use آب لوله کش for "running water", although I imagine there would have to be a kasre after آب.


----------



## searcher123

> Is the idea behind  آب لوله کش that the water is laid on by a pipe to the other person's mouth


Yes, it have exactly the same meaning.



> Perhaps you can therefore use آب لوله کش for "running water"


At the present, the water that is laid on by a pipe is called آب لوله‌كشي. At this proverb it is used as آب لوله كش just because of rhythm, but its meaning is as the same as آب لوله‌كشي شده از مكاني به مكان ديگر


----------



## seitt

Ah, thank you so much - so, strictly speaking, it's not grammatical, is it?

This is called poetic licence in English - in poetry, the rules of grammar are sometimes ignored in favour of a nice effect. I think "poetic licence" must exist in all languages and cultures.


----------



## searcher123

yes, of course. You are right completely.


----------



## seitt

Much obliged, God bless!


----------

